

Family Asked To Leave Southwest Flight After Tweet - Deinos
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/07/22/family-asked-to-leave-sw-plane-after-tweet/

======
01Michael10
Let me get this straight... Southwest monitors for negative tweets that
hashtag them and if one is found they match the account to their passenger
list?

I guess one should not be using their real name and actual picture on their
Twitter account.

------
paulhauggis
This is one of the many negative effects of social media and everyone being so
connected.

With all of the mob Internet justice I've seen lately, I don't blame her for
being afraid.

~~~
codeddesign
you dont blame her? i do and obviously so does that family. the woman was
rude, he tweet anout it, and the airline then decided to refuse service to his
family due to their complaint. whether it is tweeted, on a public forum, or
within a reviews site - it shouldnt matter and to have a company threaten
refusal of service due to a complaint is completely innapropriate

~~~
paulhauggis
The guy that posted it on twitter acted like a child. He acted on pure emotion
and then had to suffer the consequences of getting booted off his flight. It
was in poor taste to mention the women by full name (and the exact terminal in
which she worked). It won't take long before her personal information is
found. He put absolutely no thought into this..only about his inconvenience.

You don't seem to care about the consequences. You are only acting on pure
emotion, like him.

"Company threaten refusal of service due to a complaint"

I'm sure he complained at the airport..and they never refused his services. It
was only when he put the safety and well-being of the airport employee in
question that caused a problem.

------
paraserv
The Southwest gate agent only knew about the tweet because the passenger told
her while boarding. She probably then searched for it and then had him deplane
to remove it.

